# New range hood



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The pictures don't really do it justice, it looks a lot better in person! This will put the kitchen redo at about 80-90% completion. Can't wait for this to be done so I can move on to something else!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nice! And I like the wall treatment, too.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wow fancy fancy. Can't wait to see the final outcome.


----------



## henri (Jul 3, 2007)

Reminds me of the kitchen scene in Dunes....


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

That is beautiful!! I look forward to seeing the finished kitchen!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh, that must really suck. 

Nice, very nice. 

I didn't even need to click on the link with this snapshots thing, but I did anyway.


----------

